# Trivia 1/4



## luckytrim (Jan 4, 2006)

1. what brand of spirits has the initials, "CC" in gold on the label? 
2. what was lionel's last name on the "all in the family" series? 
3. what was the center-piece of seattle's world's fair? 
4. what world leader narrowly survived an assassination attempt in 1943? 
5. what body of water borders australia on the west? 
6. who was film critic roger ebert's first tv show partner? (hint; first name was gene) 
TRUTH OR CRAP ?? 
yellow roses symbolize jealousy. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
1. CANADIAN CLUB 
2. JEFFERSON 
3. THE SPACE NEEDLE 
4. ADOLPH HITLER 
5. indian ocean         (timor sea) 
6. GENE SISKEL 
TRUTH !! 
they can also symbolize infidelity, friendship or "welcome back". or "remember me". 
red roses can mean love, desire, respect, or a job well done. 
floral dictionaries define flowers according to their traditional meanings.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey!  I did pretty good today!
Thanks, this is fun.


----------



## corazon (Jan 4, 2006)

I got a record of 4 right today!!!


----------



## jkath (Jan 4, 2006)

Didn't know #1 or #5, but I got the rest - woo hoo! Love this game!


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 4, 2006)

wooohooooooooooo!  one!!!!  Wha?  We are not playing golf?  %$#^!!!!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jan 4, 2006)

5 out of 6  I thought friendship for the yellow roses, but didn't know any of the other ones


----------



## buckytom (Jan 4, 2006)

6 outta 6, but i got the yellow roses wrong. i only knew about friendship as well.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2006)

You all did really great today!  Gold stars for everyone!


----------

